# Will the MLX get a 1 1/8 inch head tube?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Since front end parts are becomming more popular in 1 1/8 inch, will the MLX head tube grow to 1 1/8 inch?* *(I posted a similar Q on the general discussion)*

*Just wondereing,
T-shirt*


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Yes, for 2005 it does get the 1 1/8 HT. Plus a HP B-Stay rear end, which seems very strange to me. I guess it's lighter, but the point of a high-end steel bike like the MXL doesn't seem to be weight, rather ride quality.
This was all was according to a short report on pezcyclingnews.com, which, curiously enough, has since been pulled from the site. It also said that the 'climbing prototype' seen under Levi Leipheimer and Michael Rasmussen will be available in 2005. This bike basically looks like a C-40 w/o HP stays and with round tubes.
Looks like Pez jumped the gun on the press gag-date thoough, and Colnago made them pull it off the site. We'll get it all after Interbike.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Thanks peterpen,*

*Someone posted the MLX picture from pez, but when I went to look for it on pez, I could not find it. So I guess that clears up the mistery. I might actually like the MLX that way. But from what you and others have said, I guess I am the only one. Maybe this will be a one year  * *offering if Colnago gets similar feedback. Don't you think the cost of the MLX in 2005 would rise above the cost of the Dream HP, since it is lugged steel instead of welded aluminum? ...Seeing how this all plays out will be interesting.*

*Thanks again,
T-shirt*


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Carbon rear photo is here*

at: http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/tech/shows/?id=eurobike/part2/eb04-colnago3


----------

